# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Wazaif

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum
there is a book on net...which is entirely based on wazaif...name" dukh dard, aur beemarion ka ilaj"

hope that it brings some satisfaction to broken soul...inshaALLAH...

the link is...
.:: Dukh Dard, Aor Beemariyon Ka Ilaaj ::.

----------


## hssnz

Thanks v much

----------


## Muzna

Nice site

JazakAllah thank u for sharing it here   :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

jazakALLAH alf khair... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunain

Click Here

----------


## RAHEN

no doubt on that...jazakALLAH alf khair

----------


## Hunain

*Wazayef Book In English*

*Wazayef Book In English*

----------


## sonia21

thanks alot

----------


## sonia21

i was  realy looking for this

----------


## RAHEN

happy to know you got what you wanted...welcome here.

----------


## **Veil**

thank you and May Allah bless us all

----------


## **Veil**

rahen can wzif can be download?

----------


## RAHEN

Veil...we cant actually download it..but yes we can save the book by right click save image...cause all of its text is an image kind.

----------


## **Veil**

found the download option, just put the book in search and you will the details  :Smile:  on its site

----------


## ayaz_cool

as salam aleykum sister rahen. its not so easy to read wazaif... if u have to get special permission from ur peer sahab or maulana saheb... reading wazaif with our permission can also have reverse effects.

----------


## Tulip

Yes, I agree with Ayaz too here Rahen

----------


## daroowala

*very good indeed*

very good indeed

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

thank very much

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

thank you very much

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

very good indeed

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

is this compulsory

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

is this compulsory

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

i m fed up up of replying

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

i m fed up up of replying

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

i m fed up up of replying

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

i m fed up up of replying

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

i m fed up up of replying

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

i m fed up up of replying

----------


## Mezzo

can't see the link.

----------


## fikar123

thanx bro very much

----------


## Islam

thanx for sharing

----------


## spiritualman

I want to see this link.

----------

